# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  vé may bay giá rẻ Hà Nội đi Đài Loan

## Timve_vn

vé may bay giá rẻ Hà Nội đi Đài Loan
*Đường bay thẳng từ Hà Nội đi Đài Loan* hiện tại có 2 điểm đến: Đài Bắc và Cao Hùng, theo đó quý khách có thể lựa chọn hãng hàng không quốc gia Việt Nam VietNam Airlines hoặc hãng hàng không Trung Quốc China Airlines, Eva Airways, Uni Airways.*Bay từ Hà Nội đến Đài Bắc - Đài Loan,* VietNam Airlines đang khai thác mỗi ngày 2 chuyến bay liên tục khởi hành vào các khung giờ 8h25 và 17h30 từ Nội Bài (Hà Nội), bay thẳng đến sân bay Taipei Chiang Kai Shek lúc 12h05 và 21h10 (giờ địa phương). *Thời gian bay từ Hà Nội đến Đài Bắc (và ngược lại) vào khoảng 2 tiếng 40 phút*>> Xem chi tiết .*Bay từ Hà Nội đến Cao Hùng - Đài Loan ,* VietNam Airlines đang khai thác mỗi tuần 3 chuyến bay từ Nội Bài (Hà Nội) lúc 18h30, bay thẳng đến sân bay Kaohsiung vào lúc 22h00 (giờ địa phương). *Thời gian bay từ Hà Nội đến Cao Hùng (và ngược lại) vào khoảng 2 tiếng 30 phút*>>Xem chi tiết*Trường hợp bay từ Hà Nội đi Đài Loan có điểm dừng* (bay trung chuyển) quý khách có thể quan tâm tới các hãng Hong Kong Airlines (trung chuyển tại Hong Kong), DragonAir (trung chuyển tại Hong Kong), ...
*Quý khách lưu ý*:*Giá vé máy bay từ Hà Nội đi Đài Loan* từng thời điểm có sự thay đổi theo quy luật vé giá rẻ hết trước, hạng vé thương gia hết sau cùng. Chính vì vậy, nếu quý khách muốn có được thông tin chính xác về giá vé máy bay Hà Nội đi Đài Loan tại đúng thời điểm này, xin vui lòng liên hệ với MATA theo số điện thoại *0936 36 12 16*, chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn, kiểm tra trực tiếp trên hệ thống kịp thời để lựa chọn *vé máy bay giá rẻ nhất từ Hà Nội sang Đài Loan* (và ngược lại) cho quý khách.*PHÒNG VÉ MÁY BAY MATA*Địa chỉ: Số 1 ngõ 65 Phố Vạn Bảo - Phường Liễu Giai - Quận Ba Đình - Hà Nội
vé may bay giá rẻ Hà Nội đi Đài Loan
Xem chi tiết tại:Vé máy bay từ H

----------


## Timve_vn

up ủng hộ cho e nhé!!!!!!!!

----------

